# White Russian anyone



## ky toker

One of my old all time favorites, the White Russian or Caucasian if your the Dude, man. Some vodka, Kahlúa/coffe liquor, and milk/cream. And you have a glass full of goodness. I prefer milk in mine. Lighter, more nutrients, & protein.

Well, this came up because I was actually thinking about what I wanted to drink Sat night and since it is Derby day I thought it would have to be bourbon. But it popped in my head that I haven't had a W.R. in quite some time and now I believe it will have to be the drink of the day.

I know we have a few fans out there and Lumpold told us if you use amaretto you can make a burnt russian. Apparently sub bourbon or wiskey for the vodka and make a White Trash.

Here's a list of other simular drinks;

A *Black russian *is a White Russian with no cream: vodka and coffee liqueur, on the rocks. Alternatively, cola can be added to the mix for taste (this is the more common of the two recipes). A Black Russian with cola may be topped with enough Guinness to give it a head; the resulting drink is referred to as an *Irish Russian *or a *Black Irish*. 
A *Colorado Bulldog *is a White Russian with cola to taste. 
A *White Cuban *is a White Russian in which the vodka is replaced with rum. 
A *White Canuck *is a White Russian served with Polar Ice Vodka and two maraschino cherries, popularized at Barney's in London, Ontario in the late 1990's. 
A *Russian Yoo-Hoo *is similar to the White Russian, but replaces the milk with Yoo-Hoo Chocolate Drink. 
A *Bolshevik or Blonde Russian *is another variation in which the cream is replaced with Irish Creme liqueur, typically Baileys Irish Cream. 
A *Larry's White Russian *is a White Russian with the alcoholic Coconut flavoured liquor White Rum/Malibu added. 
A *White Lebowski *replaces the cream with non-dairy creamer.


----------



## NCatron

My favorite white russion folklore (aside from Lebowski):

When Adriana is having her stomach issues on the Sopranos, she drinks only white russians because, "They are good for you stomach."


----------



## rumballs

Yeah... Once I stayed up for something like 48 hours, then watched the Big Lebowski & drank white russians. On my 2nd or 3rd one I fell asleep sitting up with the cup in my hand.

Another drink that's vaguely similar (sweet & creamy) is a Brandy Alexander. I usually do roughly equal parts milk, brandy, clear creme de cacao. Shake well, pour in a martini or margarita glass, grate some nutmeg on top. Make sure you wash the cocktail shaker right away or the milk gets all sour in it.


----------



## mosesbotbol

Good old egg nog by the fireplace... I'be heard that Congac and Cream/Milk is a popular drink in some circles.


----------



## D. Generate

"Careful, Man! There's a beverage here!"

Good to see you got the non-dairy creamer version in there too.


----------



## Lumpold

OK.... here we go

(N.B. adding amaretto makes it a toasted white russian, but who cares it tastes good)

Screaming Orgasm
1 part bailey's
1 part kaluha
1 part vodka
1 part amaretto
top with half and half or milk or cream

Brown Cow
Kaluha and milk.... tastes like Burger King Chocolate milkshakes for some bizarre reason

Mudslide
1 part kaluha
2 parts bailey's
top with half and half or milk or cream

The Iguana's White Rabbit
1 part brandy
1 part amaretto
1 part vodka
1 part bailey's
1 part kaluha
1 part dark chocolate liqeur
1 part white chocolate liqeur
top with half and half or milk or cream

:al


----------



## zamco17

I freakin love white russians. i havent had one in forever though. Time to get some Stoli!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

In Vegas, I had a hard time sleeping. Took a few generous drinks of some oatmeal cookies and finally was able to catch a few hours of sleep. The bartender there understood my sleeping problem and made extra large drinks for me.


----------



## tazziedevil

thats the only mixed drink i really like, for some reason. I don't like vodka in anything else, either...


----------



## ky toker

White97Jimmy said:


> In Vegas, I had a hard time sleeping. Took a few generous *drinks of some oatmeal cookies *and finally was able to catch a few hours of sleep. The bartender there understood my sleeping problem and made extra large drinks for me.


Make me have to go use a search engine to figure that one out.

Oatmeal Cookie
- 1 part(s) Bailey's Irish Cream
- 1 part(s) Butterscotch Schnapps
- 1 part(s) Goldschlager

W Russians every weekend. Stoli going going gone.:al


----------



## White97Jimmy

ky toker said:


> Make me have to go use a search engine to figure that one out.
> 
> Oatmeal Cookie
> - 1 part(s) Bailey's Irish Cream
> - 1 part(s) Butterscotch Schnapps
> - 1 part(s) Goldschlager
> 
> W Russians every weekend. Stoli going going gone.:al


LOL...Most bartenders substitute Goldschlager with a dash of Hot Damn or something cinnamon.


----------



## Isombitch

ky toker said:


> One of my old all time favorites, the White Russian or Caucasian if your the Dude, man.


The Dude Abides!


----------



## Aaron

ky toker said:


> One of my old all time favorites, the White Russian or Caucasian if your the Dude, man. Some vodka, Kahlúa/coffe liquor, and milk/cream. And you have a glass full of goodness. I prefer milk in mine. Lighter, more nutrients, & protein.
> 
> Well, this came up because I was actually thinking about what I wanted to drink Sat night and since it is Derby day I thought it would have to be bourbon. But it popped in my head that I haven't had a W.R. in quite some time and now I believe it will have to be the drink of the day.
> 
> I know we have a few fans out there and Lumpold told us if you use amaretto you can make a burnt russian. Apparently sub bourbon or wiskey for the vodka and make a White Trash.
> 
> Here's a list of other simular drinks;
> 
> A *Black russian *is a White Russian with no cream: vodka and coffee liqueur, on the rocks. Alternatively, cola can be added to the mix for taste (this is the more common of the two recipes). A Black Russian with cola may be topped with enough Guinness to give it a head; the resulting drink is referred to as an *Irish Russian *or a *Black Irish*.
> A *Colorado Bulldog *is a White Russian with cola to taste.
> A *White Cuban *is a White Russian in which the vodka is replaced with rum.
> A *White Canuck *is a White Russian served with Polar Ice Vodka and two maraschino cherries, popularized at Barney's in London, Ontario in the late 1990's.
> A *Russian Yoo-Hoo *is similar to the White Russian, but replaces the milk with Yoo-Hoo Chocolate Drink.
> A *Bolshevik or Blonde Russian *is another variation in which the cream is replaced with Irish Creme liqueur, typically Baileys Irish Cream.
> A *Larry's White Russian *is a White Russian with the alcoholic Coconut flavoured liquor White Rum/Malibu added.
> A *White Lebowski *replaces the cream with non-dairy creamer.


*Sombrero*... just Kahlua and milk.

Why is a *White Lebowski* with non-dairy creamer? I could understand it being called something like a *Sobchak's White Lebowski*, a combination of Lebowski's White Russian and Sobchak. Walter Sobchak converted to Judaism and was _"Shomer F'ing Shabbos"_ and probably kept kosher. Those who keep kosher don't have dairy for 6 hours after a meat meal. I've had MANY *White Lebowskis* as a result of wanting a White Russian while it was still too soon for me to have dairy.

Earlier related self-photoshops from the contest:


----------



## ky toker

Aaron said:


> *Sombrero*... Those who keep kosher don't have dairy for 6 hours after a meat meal. I've had MANY *White Lebowskis* as a result of wanting a White Russian while it was still too soon for me to have dairy.


Glad you have a fix for your problem. Man, that religion is just to complex.:r

Did you forget I was there with you.
http://usera.imagecave.com/smashmouth/Misc/ken_dude.jpg

And that second pic is pretty darn good.


----------



## TypeO-

Slightly related to this topic...

Has anyone tried Starbuck's Coffee Liquor? I personally like it better than Kahlua, but I've not yet tried it in a White Russian.


----------



## rumballs

Aaron said:


> Why is a *White Lebowski* with non-dairy creamer?


cuz half the time in the movie that's what he uses.


----------



## ky toker

mmblz said:


> cuz half the time in the movie that's what he uses.


True, he was always asking for that.


----------



## SeanGAR

How about the White Lewinsky?

Make a white russian and then put a few drollops of whipped cream on top and then dribble a couple down your dress/shirt (as may be).

Best served in a tall, thin glass.


----------



## Aaron

ky toker said:


> Glad you have a fix for your problem. Man, that religion is just to complex.:r
> 
> Did you forget I was there with you.
> http://usera.imagecave.com/smashmouth/Misc/ken_dude.jpg
> 
> And that second pic is pretty darn good.


Nice PS of my PS.

Re the complexity... I've long theorized that the affinity for Jews to become lawyers is because they are already used to legal theory before they develop secondary sexual characteristics.


----------



## Aaron

TypeO- said:


> Slightly related to this topic...
> 
> Has anyone tried Starbuck's Coffee Liquor? I personally like it better than Kahlua, but I've not yet tried it in a White Russian.


That'd be a *White Fight Club*. But I can't talk about it.


----------



## Aaron

mmblz said:


> cuz half the time in the movie that's what he uses.


I never noticed. Thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## Aaron

SeanGAR said:


> How about the White Lewinsky?
> 
> Make a white russian and then put a few drollops of whipped cream on top and then dribble a couple down your dress/shirt (as may be).
> 
> Best served in a tall, thin glass.


But you have to drink it while a cigar is in an orifice.


----------



## Jibberish18

I'm a big fan of white russians. The originals with Kahlua is great. I'm currently using SVEDKA Vodka. I was gonna get Grey Goose but it was about a $20 difference. Heh. I've replaced the Kahlua with Chocolate Liquor. What would that be considered?


----------



## ky toker

Jibberish18 said:


> I'm currently using SVEDKA Vodka. I was gonna get Grey Goose but it was about a $20 difference.


Now reason to go to a higher (top) shelf for mixing. Just a decent brand. And if you hadn't notice yet there is a lot of chatter of Stoli, which can be had at a good price.


----------



## Aaron

Jibberish18 said:


> I'm a big fan of white russians. The originals with Kahlua is great. I'm currently using SVEDKA Vodka. I was gonna get Grey Goose but it was about a $20 difference. Heh. I've replaced the Kahlua with Chocolate Liquor. What would that be considered?


A *Nagins' Nightmare, aka a White New Orleans* (the "chocolate" city). 

I can't see putting high end vodka in this drink since the kahlua/coffee component is so overwhelming. The vodka is, for me, merely to raise the alcohol content. :al


----------



## rumballs

I can't see doing anything with Grey Goose / Belvedere / etc except drinking it straight!


----------



## Jibberish18

Aaron said:


> A *Nagins' Nightmare, aka a White New Orleans* (the "chocolate" city).
> 
> I can't see putting high end vodka in this drink since the kahlua/coffee component is so overwhelming. The vodka is, for me, merely to raise the alcohol content. :al


Just out of curiosity, do you feel this way about drinks such as....Cranberry and Vodka?


----------



## Aaron

Jibberish18 said:


> Just out of curiosity, do you feel this way about drinks such as....Cranberry and Vodka?


I haven't had that. At first impression, it would probably depend on the ratio. Cranberry, like orange juice and the kahlua/vodka/milk combo are overpowering flavors. Ice makes a difference.

I'm not big into mixed drinks. I like beer (mostly ales), scotch, bourbon and gimlets in the summer. For me, a white russian is a dessert drink, candy with a kick. If I want to drink something that makes me stop and think "whoa... that was special", I'm more inclined to let the quality of the spirit speak for itself, unadulterated by little more than ice.

I could see a good vodka over shaved ice with a couple of ounces of cranberry juice being improved by a good vodka. But I think people would be hard pressed, say, to tell the difference if made with Smirnoff or Stoli. The cheaper vodkas have almost an oily or turpentine aftertaste that would be noticible. Any decent vodka has a clean aftertaste. Optimal vodka is supposed to have NO flavor.

By the way, the word vodka means "little water" in Russian. It's because it's supposed to have little flavor.

Kahlua is so strong and sweet, I can't believe that many people would be able to tell between an extra jigger of good vodka and great vodka. Maybe that's an experiment to try to do blindfolded at a future herf.


----------



## Jibberish18

> Kahlua is so strong and sweet, I can't believe that many people would be able to tell between an extra jigger of good vodka and great vodka. Maybe that's an experiment to try to do blindfolded at a future herf.


As soon as I have $25 to spare on Grey Goose or a similar Vodka I'll let you know!


----------



## ky toker

Aaron said:


> A *Nagins' Nightmare, aka a White New Orleans* (the "chocolate" city).


I'm undecided as if that is _wrong_ or not, but it *is* pretty damn funny.:r



> I can't believe that many people would be able to tell between an extra jigger of good vodka and great vodka. Maybe that's an experiment to try to do blindfolded at a future herf.


I believe even if one might pickup a bit on the quality, I don't think it would really matter. Mixing usually hides the rough edges of lesser quality products.

The Myth Busters had a second episode dealing with vodka doing a test taste. Jamie Hyneman & Kari Byron went against a vodka expert with ten brands. Kari picked the lower end vodka as being the top-shelf while Jamie actually picked them in order of quality pretty darn close and guesing the top-shelf correctly. Though Jamie is a Russian enthusiast


----------



## cb25

i love the white russians...but i tend to drink them when i'm doing one of two things
1) bowling
2) watching The Big Lebowski

for obvious reasons...otherwise i never seem to think about it.


----------



## StudentSmoker

"You make a hell of a caucasian Jackie"


----------

